# Quitting Binge Drinking!



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

For nearly five years now, since I was 16, I have relied on binge drinking to lower my inhibitions and present a false confidence. Just like the internet does when I'm sober (writing is easier than face to face). Lately I am waking up with hangovers - mental hangovers - that cause me to be depressed for like 2 days or so afterwards. So, I am going to quit drinking not only to stop the depressive hangovers, but to learn and adapt to these situations sober (3 beers max) and develop and train a genuine confidence I know I can acquire.

Most of my tongue encounters with women have been under the influence. This is when I have drowned my anxieties and insecutiries to become someone I am not. Moderate amounts of alcohol, if anything, let my anxieties run away and I lose control of my emotions. So sobriety is my best chance to develop a confidence with the ladies.

This past Monday I went to a thing here called 'Neighbours Night', where you meet cast from the Australian soap 'Neighbours'. This was essentially my first time going out since my promise to quit binge drinking. I had a couple beers, perhaps a couple more than I should have, and the anxiety of being rejected, deemed weird etc prevailed. Having the anxiety makes me, in turn, come off as weird and awkward as opposed to my potential confidence and wittiness.

I guess, as well as being confident with who I am (confidence to destroy the anxiety), I must also remind myself of an essential statement that I actually forgot the past Monday: being rejected and failure is all part of the game and practice; in the long run, I will forever regret if I let my anxiety take over and not take a chance.

There was this girl on the dance floor on Monday that I really liked, but I was too scared and anxious to approach her. I let my self-doubt, the belief that everyone there thinks I'm weird and inferior etc get to me. I even wrote in my phone: "I am weird. I cannot do it."

So, I just need to be confident and take chances. Be the instigator for once (many of my encounters, even when drunk, has me not being the instigator!). And practice is the key.

And posting this thread just puts me that one step forward! Peace!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck to ya bud. I started drinking heavily at 16 as well. I wish I woulda had the sense to stop when I was 21. But you definately have the right attitude and I would echo many of the things you say. It's all about _real _confidence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can do it, man :yes.


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's going to be weird to put myself out there when sober. I'm going to have a lot of internal conflicts, as well as some probably failures. But it's all about putting myself out there and failing. I know deep down I am not ugly, and it's actually confidence.


----------



## Aurora Gory Alice (May 3, 2010)

Good luck Shazza!
I've always recently decided to stop drinking, not just binge drinking but drinking altogether.
It sounds as though we've had exactly the same experiences with it - the 2 day depressive hangover, the false confidence, drinking to lower my inhibitions...

Fingers crossed we both get to where we wanna be.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats on your determination to quit! Best of luck!


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I tried talking to girls on the bus today but the anxiety held me back. Damn it.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Good luck.

I was thinking of starting.


----------



## sloshed (Oct 22, 2013)

*Binge Drinking*

I have been binge drinking since i was 16 on the school fields. Since having a serious accident i am trying to make some kind of campaign to raise awareness at young adults. Please filling my 10 question survey, it takes 2 minutes. You can do your deed for the day by filling in this form. Please Help.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2KNKD22

Thank You


----------



## andy bryan (Oct 6, 2014)

*Binge Drinking*

In just the past MONTH, 1 in 4 U.S. adults engaged in binge drinking! These are not some numbers dreamed up by a scaremongering entity with an axe to grind. They come from a governmental agency, the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration (SAMHSA). Get a New FREE eBook: Discover the Latest News and Valuable Information on Drug and Alcohol Addiction PLUS 2013 Drug Statistics from SAMHSA - Instant Download: http://bit.ly/addictionebook


----------

